# Dometic Gen/w onan engine



## edowens (Mar 30, 2011)

I posted this on MTF but didnt get the info I needed found out thogh that is a AJ onan but thats aboput it also found a schamitic but isnt the right one anyone have any input on this ? ED. its a 4000watt 120 volt out of RV


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

is it a "in bay" gen set or a portable rv gen set, IIRC the only "in bay" dometics were over seas, the closest thing is a APU from dometic for a big rig

need the acutal model type number or year 

like i got a 1995 Onan Marquis Gold 7000


----------



## edowens (Mar 30, 2011)

This is an in-bay unit model no. 8699-1 only other thing on it is DMC-45
ser no. 6734879 thanks ED


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

from what i gatered its an Generac was who made them for dometic

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48647


----------



## edowens (Mar 30, 2011)

does anyone know where I can get a manual for an onan AJ engine?


----------



## Chendler (Aug 28, 2014)

This posts is*very*informative.*Thank you!


----------

